# American flag tires



## Pedals Past (Mar 12, 2019)

There were some New Red white and blue American Flag Tires made several tears ago 26x2.125 there was a set last year on a repop Roadmaster Luxery Liner at Spring memory lane it was right on the corner in front of building..... should have bought the bike for tires ...... looking for a set 26” pm if you have them thanks Jerry


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 13, 2019)

are you talking about these?  they are called  "Sweetskinz"  not mine . Were on offer up in So- Cal. a few months back. Sold for a hundo.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Mar 13, 2019)

^thats a great price! I had a pair. Took over a year to find em. I sold them last summer. I paid, and sold them for twice what that pair above went for.
They were produced in the early 2000's, and the company went out of business right around then.


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2019)

I always thought these were a million dollar idea and extremely well done (visually, I don't know if they were actually a good tire)!
That company must have been doing something wrong, they never should have gone out of business.


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 14, 2019)

thats them! i pay for a set......


----------



## zedsn (Mar 14, 2019)

I know the guy that had the mounted tires at the ML show. He still has them but won't part with them now. I should have bought the bike just for the tires. I believe it was a red monark project.


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 17, 2019)

Good luck!!! @JAF/CO and me been looking for years !!!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 20, 2019)

Here’s another pic of some!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 20, 2019)

Don't know if I could ride on our flag! JK


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Mar 20, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Don't know if I could ride on our flag! JK



I had a hard time riding on $200 rubber.


----------



## unregistered (Mar 20, 2019)

Never knew these existed. Doing you have these on your stars n bars Kona A’ha @Dizzle Problems?


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 17, 2019)

still looking


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 27, 2019)

send me the guy with bikes name that had them at ML please


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 27, 2020)

Still looking for these tire hit me with that scary number


----------

